
Preemption Is GC for Memory Reordering - r4um
https://www.pvk.ca/Blog/2019/01/09/preemption-is-gc-for-memory-reordering/
======
monocasa
Fuck yeah.

I was hoping that eBPF would be a renaissance of exokernel ideas. Part of the
whole exokernel shtick was user programmable virtual machines on user/kernel
boundary to generate new specialized kernel interfaces for the task at hand.
They hoped to lower the barrier for crafting those new interfaces that a lot
of experimentation would happen.

